# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Spring Rolls

## Tulip

*Spring Rolls*



INGREDIENTS:

3 to 4 pieces of chicken 
Half cabbage finely julian cut 
5 to 6 carrots gratted 
4 spring onion sliced
black pepper to taste 
salt to taste 
soy sauce 3 to 4 tablespoon
spring roll wraper one pack 
oil 3 to 4 tablespoon

METHOD:

Boil the chicken pieces and shred them. Then heat some oil and put the cabbage in it and fry it till it become soft but don't over cook it. 
Then do the same thing with carrots. Do not fry the chicken and spring onion; in the end mix all the ingredients together. Make the rolls fry them and serve them with chilli sauce.

_Taken from_ _recipetwist.com
_www.recipetwist.com

----------


## chocolate

yummy.............................................  ..

----------


## Tulip

Thanks chocolate =)

----------


## jennyjohn

This recipe given by you is really nice, it's sounds really yummy, I really like this recipe and now I tried it at my home, I hope that many people will also like this recipe and really appreciate you, really awesome.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks a lot Jennyjohn and welcome to Desitwist =)

----------


## michealborow

Its look really yummy, I love it,When I have free time so I am sure first I will make it, but Still my mouth is melting to seen this delicious, Its look really yummy.Great post.

----------


## Putnambroune

This recipe was really nice and it's easy to made at home and I think that all like this recipe too much and it's taste was really crispy and delicious.

----------


## Tulip

Thank you =)

----------


## safdyn

This recipe is really nice .thx a lot

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------

This recipe is really nice .thx a lot

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------

This recipe is really nice .thx a lot

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for liking

----------

